# Bios Recovery In Acer Aspire 5315



## shahge_ahsan

So unlucky of me it hasnot even been a week since i bought my acer laptop that i damaged the bios.

Now i want to recover my bios through a crisis recovery disk
Can Someone please name the files one by one in a bootable crysis recovery disk by which one managed to do the bios recovery
i have been trying to recover my bios in acer aspire 5315 but no success.
Files i have been using are

minidos.sys
bios.wph (replaced by the bios file downloaded from acer site)
phlash16.exe
autoexec.bat (with string PHLASH16 /mode=3 /x bios.WPH )

When i insert a cd with all those files in the laptop and start my laptop my dvd rom start to blink light(i think that means laptop is trying to boot from the dvd rom) and then the voice of the rotating disc comes for few seconds and then stops .This happens again after every 1 or 2 mins so i think there is something wrong.

I follow the steps told in the post by Erudite ICC to start the recovery procedure (by all that fn +Esc pressing stuff)

Please mention the strings used in the autoexec.bat Perhaps i m using them wrong.
Hope this would help me a lot

Also if someone who has done a successful recovery throught a CD or DVD or a USB Flash Drive tell me the way to do it through a cd or a usb drive i will b most grateful becoz i dont have a external usb floppy drive to connect to my laptop.
please indicate the extra files i need to do a recovery through a Cd, dvd or a usb flash disk


----------



## shahge_ahsan

*Solution is Here*

Thanks to Allah After 4 days of searching I got the solution and it was simpler than most of em out there
My acer aspire got a insyde bios.
Thanks to a kind hearted Polish guy who gave me a recovery disk to do so.
This is the procedure

Simply unpack this file and put it in any medium (i think so) I myself used a cdrom to do so.

Disconnect battery and Ac adapter

Connect USB Floppy drive or a USB Flash Drive or insert a Cd(whichever u choose).

Press [Fn]+[Esc] and plug In the Ac Power adapter, and then press Power button.

Release the buttons. Notebook should read the crisis disk. There will be no sounds, no beeps. It took about 2-3 minutes and notebook powered down itself.

Then plug in the battery simply power it on.

That’s all. Now normal screen appears and acer is alive.
Ask me if any questions r there.
http://www.theeldergeek.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=27601


----------



## Acerowicz

Hi!
I'm from Poand and I'm have same problem with Acer Aspire 5315.
Please, give me a contact about this Polish guys.
Thanks!


----------



## Casper202

to reset password in acer aspire 5315 simply take a _small_ flathead screwdriver.. contact the two points leaving the battery, power on, power off and the password is cleared don't pay $100 for such a simple operation.


----------



## Casper202

remove cover, find battery on the far right hand of the board.. take a _small_ flat screwdriver and contact the two leads from the battery. power on, power off.. bios will be reset. this works for passwords and etc.. resets to default configuration. the battery in acer aspire 5315 is very visible has a blue ring of plastic or rubber around it. follow the leads (very short) and short the circuit. no risk of damage to MB..q's? ask and i will try to help.. if you need a pic. ask in the next 24 hours


----------



## agentk

Thanks, that method just worked a treat. My neighbours kids had been messing about with her laptop and it kept asking for a bios password.

I followed your instructions and it worked first time.

Nice one.


----------



## secur

Casper202 said:


> remove cover, find battery on the far right hand of the board.. take a _small_ flat screwdriver and contact the two leads from the battery. power on, power off.. bios will be reset. this works...


Thank you!!
It worked.


----------



## zenpsx

Thanx for the post guys.. OK I got back into the bios but now there seems to be a password on my hdd, my daughter swears she didnt put one on (this is the same person that didnt put the bios password on (yeah right) anyway I am still stuck do I have to get a new hdd or is there another way to solve this issue. Any help/advice greatly appreciated...


----------



## Beetlebum

Hi 
my 5315 when I try to boot it up shows a message saying 'missing operating system'. What can I do to try to rectify this. All serious suggestions will be gratefully received. Thanks
Beetlebum


----------



## zenpsx

Beetlebum said:


> Hi
> my 5315 when I try to boot it up shows a message saying 'missing operating system'. What can I do to try to rectify this. All serious suggestions will be gratefully received. Thanks
> Beetlebum


If its the original HDD (partitions never been removed) you can use the recovery partition. The key press that ya use is listed in the manual, offhand I cant remember what the key press is sorry.


----------



## Beetlebum

zenpsx said:


> If its the original HDD (partitions never been removed) you can use the recovery partition. The key press that ya use is listed in the manual, offhand I cant remember what the key press is sorry.


Sorry I failed to mention I had partitioned the disk prior to this happening. I have not formatted the disk though. I will try this method though and see if it works. Thanks for a swift reply.


----------



## Beetlebum

zenpsx said:


> If its the original HDD (partitions never been removed) you can use the recovery partition. The key press that ya use is listed in the manual, offhand I cant remember what the key press is sorry.


I've now tried this and it doesn't work. I even tried what I read above regarding shorting the battery. When I try to boot from the hdd I still get the missing operating system message. However when I try to boot from the DVD-RW drive using a dvd disk the machine seems to start to boot up and I get a message saying;

Starting PC DOS......

Preparing to start your computer.
This may take a few minutes. Please wait...

MSCDEX Version 2,25
Copyright (C) IBM Corp. 1986-1994. All rights reserved.
Drive D: = Driver MSCD001 unit 0


The IBM Personal System/2 Mouse Program
(C)Copyright International Business Machines Corp 1987
(C)Copyright Microsoft Corp 1983-1987
Mouse driver installed successfullt
A:\>_

The files on the DVD disk I'm using are the files I got from a site like this one,. they are as follows;
ICL50134
Is there anything else you can suggest or maybe I'm not doing it right?
Thanx
Beetlebum


----------



## zenpsx

dont flash the bios if the only problem is the os is missing... that wont do anything for you. u should be able to turn ya lappy on while holding down the F10 key (i think it is) and when it beeps at ya release the key... this should get you to the system recovery partition. then just follow the prompts... get rid of that bios disc ya trying to run first its used for a totally different reason to the problem you have...


----------



## Beetlebum

no luck with that one - still says missing operating system. I'm dooting from the hdd - is that right?


----------



## zenpsx

unless you have killed the hidden recovery partition it should boot to (recovery partition)that when you press F10 and power the lappy on... Now if ya have deleted the recovery partition then you will need to boot to CD with an acer recovery vista disc, I have seen them about on the net usually in torrents, I dont believe they are illegal as they only work with Acer and it only puts back what ya had in the first place. If worst comes to worst find one and use that...


----------



## zenpsx

sorry dude been leadin ya up the garden path (my mistake sorry) its ALT and F10 together to get to the recovery partition... Try That ... I only noticed the error when I re-read my previous posts... Once again sorry for the mistake...


----------



## JODEE_9662

Casper202 said:


> to reset password in acer aspire 5315 simply take a _small_ flathead screwdriver.. contact the two points leaving the battery, power on, power off and the password is cleared don't pay $100 for such a simple operation.


I tried it casper no dice any suggestions or send me a pic if you can ,


----------



## JODEE_9662

Casper202 said:


> remove cover, find battery on the far right hand of the board.. take a _small_ flat screwdriver and contact the two leads from the battery. power on, power off.. bios will be reset. this works for passwords and etc.. resets to default configuration. the battery in acer aspire 5315 is very visible has a blue ring of plastic or rubber around it. follow the leads (very short) and short the circuit. no risk of damage to MB..q's? ask and i will try to help.. if you need a pic. ask in the next 24 hours


Tried is not working i could be doin it wrong but I connected a small screw driver powered off and on , still says enter current password


----------



## Casper202

If you take a picture of the motherboard, I'll highlight the two leads for you, it's possible you are not making complete connection. I'll try to keep on checking my email. The one that I was using belonged to a friend I don't see often. Hope I can help
-Casper


----------



## AndreAPL

have a problem, but with a travelmate 4002wlmi.
Trying to remove the bios password with CmosPWD, and now it freezes at press F2 (and reboots after 10seg).
I've tryed Fn + Esc but it starts to beep 

Any clues ??


----------



## Choikzcomputers

I hope this topic is still hot because I have the same problem.
A customer of mine sat on the laptop and it turned out the processor broke.
I have several on stock with 400 MHz FSB (pentium 4's) these should work right? I also got a Celeron 2.6 with 533 which I have tried out.

Most of the time the laptop does power on but does not boot. I have tried the FN-Esc trick and put a bios file on cdrom, USB floppy and on USB drive, but no use. The laptop stays on but does not load any file from any device.

What was that about a disk from the Polish dude, can I get my hands on that?

Please respond.


----------



## kolcer

Casper202 said:


> remove cover, find battery on the far right hand of the board.. take a _small_ flat screwdriver and contact the two leads from the battery. power on, power off.. bios will be reset. this works for passwords and etc.. resets to default configuration. the battery in acer aspire 5315 is very visible has a blue ring of plastic or rubber around it. follow the leads (very short) and short the circuit. no risk of damage to MB..q's? ask and i will try to help.. if you need a pic. ask in the next 24 hours


Worked like a charm.You have saved me from hours of remembering. Thank you, thank you!

p.s. Didn't worked the first time, then i have disconnected power and laptop battery (the big one) and tried again. I have short circuit for approx 2. seconds.


----------



## rehmana

can u pls send me the pic for the motherboard which two pins i have to connect, and how to open the acer 5315, My computer is asking for the bios password.

Thanks for help.


----------



## Choikzcomputers

If you open up the bottom casing you will find 1 destinctive little blue battery.
It's not hard to find.
This is the battery you'll need to short out.


----------



## Majen

Hi, I have the same problem.

I have black screen in my laptop Acer Aspire 5520 when i turn it on, it work about 10 second, after that cooling turning off and laptop restarting (i cant see anything on screen) I unplug power core, take battery away, open laptop i take screwdriver connect the metal on top and on the bottom on the battery, next i try recover my bios with phoenix recovery disk (crisk or something) but it doesnt work, its worked about 1 minutes - FDD on usb was reading about 45 second but in next 10 minutes nothing happened.


(sory for my english)

its a photo of my blue battery can anyone show my what i should connect?


----------



## Choikzcomputers

Heya, this is indeed the correct battery.
The connectors are the two above it.

I can't say for sure what the problem is with your laptop but with mine when I changed the CPU in a 100% sure working one, the laptop would not automatically shut down anymore.

Long story short: I suggest changing the CPU or testing the current one if it really works.


----------



## Majen

How can i test it?

It's probabbly waorkink becouse when i turn on laptop holding fn+esc it start reading usb FDD - but i dont know if bios recovery went good or bad... 

mayby its grapfics bios is should recovered?


----------

